
Disqussing Disqus - Straubiz
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/05/disqussing-disqus.html
======
TomOfTTB
Is it just me or do companies always come out with a "vague numbers" post like
this when everyone starts thinking their doomed? What I mean by that is a post
that's designed to reassure people but quotes a bunch of numbers that we have
no way of actually verifying.

(The first example that pops to my mind of a similar post:
<http://tinyurl.com/22qdow9>)

I'm not taking a stance one way or the other on Facebook Comments vs Disqus or
Disqus' chance of survival. I'm just saying these posts don't mean anything to
me anymore because unverifiable numbers are easy to skew and the strategy of
using them has been done too many times in the past.

So, at least on me, the post has the opposite effect. It makes me think the
company is getting scared and that's why they felt the need to make such a
post.

~~~
bentlegen
Disqus traffic numbers on Quantcast:
<http://www.quantcast.com/p-94WKwgUwZHlfo>

~~~
TomOfTTB
As I said below I'm not doubting the numbers I'm just trying to draw attention
to the perception those numbers create and saying it might not be what Disqus
intended

Though for the record I don't see how those numbers confirm or deny anything
in the source post. In fact those numbers seem to invalidate Disqus claims
(though measurement of the type Quantcast provides doesn't provide precise
numbers so again we're back to "unverifiable but not necessarily untrue")

------
shin_lao
It doesn't say if they're profitable.

~~~
pclark
Does that matter?

~~~
shin_lao
Your question surprises me. Since when it doesn't matter for a company to make
profits?

~~~
code_duck
When you manage to get enough of an important market that some giant company
purchases your company, expecting it will help them make money in some way, it
doesn't matter so much if you're profitable up to that point. If Google,
Microsoft, Apple or one of the smaller companies that are still huge decide
they want to counter FB comments with their own offering, Disqus would be the
#1 apparent acquisition.

------
codelust
Good presentation by the team on their scaling challenges.

They run Django, PostgreSQL.

[http://ontwik.com/python/disqus-scaling-the-
world%E2%80%99s-...](http://ontwik.com/python/disqus-scaling-the-
world%E2%80%99s-largest-django-application/)

Quite impressive that they run ~100 servers to serve about a billion page
views in a month.

